# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам 2 билета на ВИА "Песняры" 18 февраля

## ANKO72

Добрый день!

Продам два билета на концерт "Песняры", хороший ряд - 15-й, места рядом 13 и 15.
700 грн. два билета - как и стоили.
Купила маме с папой на юбилей, а они не могут пойти
Пишите в личку!

----------


## ANKO72

Уступлю...продам за 600 грн.

----------


## ANKO72

ап

----------

